# B-29 Fifi at Lackland Airfest



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

She's certainly is sprightly and fast for a 65 year old lady....























































The downside of using a circular polarizer; different sky color saturation depending on which way your facing relative to the sun which was in front of me at about 11 oclock to the show flightline.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Once again, Bill.... Superb!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful pics!! And what memories it brings back. I got to fly in one mid 70's.. the only time I ever got air sick sitting in the very front down below the pilot and co-pilot!!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great photos.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow! Awsome photos and what a great bird! Very nice.


----------

